# what spider is this i was thinking its a parson spider but i dunno



## cathy1986 (Sep 18, 2012)

it bit my friend and we were trying to figure out what it was :evil:


----------



## Dreaper (Sep 18, 2012)

pure evil


----------



## bencrowe (Sep 18, 2012)

im a reptile expert i no nothing about spiders but by the looks of that its seems to be a white tailed spider so go get your friend some help!!. if your unsure you should remember the golden rule...TREAT EVERY BITE AS POISIONOUS!!!


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2012)

LOL @ Dreaper, but I'm afraid I can't help you either - It just looks icky to me !




bencrowe said:


> TREAT EVERY BITE AS POISIONOUS!!!



I'm guessing you meant poisonous, but you really meant venomous, eh ?


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 18, 2012)

its not white tail they only have a tip of white on the abdomen not a stripe up the whole body


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2012)

Ahhh that's a stripe ? It looks like flash reflection to me.


----------



## Variety (Sep 18, 2012)

Deffinatly seek medical attention haha that thing looks mean


----------



## Wrightpython (Sep 18, 2012)

It's a jumping spider of sorts, don't worry your leg won't fall off with these don't worry about doc unless your friend starts to have any reactions like sweating around bite sight etc


----------



## Bigchewy (Sep 18, 2012)

Black house spider or black widow

- - - Updated - - -

Give a quick wipe with metho to kill infections Where the bite are that's way it not too sore later


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 18, 2012)

ahh yep cool i found it The Find-a-spider Guide - jumping spider adult female


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 18, 2012)

It's common name is called a "Biting Jumping Spider", it's details are found here - Biting Jumping Spider (Opisthoncus mordax)


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Sep 18, 2012)

Im pretty sure its just a variation of a jumping spider... they are pretty cool. they seem to come out in all sorts of whacked out colours!


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Sep 18, 2012)

Black house spider? White tail? Black widow? 

Little while ago there was huge upset about people guessing i.d of snakes (for good reason, misidentifying snakes can cause problems)...might want to apply the same rule to spiders?


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 18, 2012)

people should atleast google their answers before posting them !!, black widow??

its an opistnocus mordax[h=1][/h]


----------



## Chanzey (Sep 18, 2012)

On the topic of deadly spiders, anyone know what this guy is, I'm thinking some sort of orb weaver...




Pretty poor photo, I was going to get a better one then this baby monitor ran next to the car so I put the spider down to see this monitor but they both got away


----------

